# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lecture de CD audio et DVD saccad

## Janitrix

Salut  tous. J'ai un petit problme avec mon ordi. En effet, depuis quelques temps, lors de la lecture d'un CD Audio ou d'un DVD, le son est tout saccad et l'image aussi dans le cas d'un DVD. Je les lis avec le Lecteur Windows Media ou PowerDVD. Mais si j'extrai la musique ou le film et que je lis a partir du disque dur, il n'y a pas de probleme. Aussi, lors de l'extraction de donnes du lecteur DVD, le programme qui ralise cette tache (Lecteur Windows Media ou autre) fait ramer l'ordi et l'utilisation CPU monte jusqu'a 70% (contre 5-6% lorsqu'il n'y a pas de programme lanc). Je me demandais si le probleme pouvais venir du faite que une fois, lorsque j'ai pos un CD dans le lecteur et que j'ai referm le lecteur, il y avait un bout de polystyrne qui tait sur le CD  ::aie::  . J'ai pu enlever le bout de poly' du lecteur (il s'tait coinc). Le problme vient-il forcment de l ? Y a t-il un moyen de nettoyer le lecteur ?
Merci.

----------


## shadowmoon

A mon avis, le bout de polystyrne a d emdomager le systme de lecture.

----------


## ALT

moins d'un reste de polystyrne sur la lentille du laser.
Mais je pense que a se manifesterait par des erreurs de lecture. Pas des ralentissmements.

 tout hasard, essaye de mettre un autre lecteur, pour voir si les symptmes subsistent.

Sinon, pense aux virus, aux pb d'lectronique sur la carte mre,  des conflits matriels ou logiciels (qu'as-tu install juste avant de constater ce ralentissement ?), &c.

Bon courage.

----------


## Juju_41

> Mais je pense que a se manifesterait par des erreurs de lecture. Pas des ralentissmements.


Justement, lorsqu'il y a erreur de lecture, le lecteur fait plusieurs autres tentatives (en rduisant progressivement la vitesse du rotation du CD/DVD). Donc pour moi, erreur de lecture entraine ralentissement (baisse du dbit).




> tout hasard, essaye de mettre un autre lecteur, pour voir si les symptmes subsistent.


C'est une trs bonne ide qui permettra de savoir si le problme est logiciel ou matriel.

----------


## ALT

Que le lecteur fasse plusieurs tentatives de lecture, je suis d'accord.
Que a consomme des ressources processeur, l je me permets d'tre plus rserv. Car le mcanisme de DMA permet justement de ne pas passer par le microprocesseur.
Mais, bon, n'ayant pas la science infuse...
Bref, j'attends avec impatience la suite des essais pour tre plus sr.

----------


## Jannus

Peut-tre que le DMA est dsactiv ?  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

J'ai mis un autre lecteur/graveur de DVD de marque TDK et a marche normalement ! J'ai ouvert le lecteur DVD et je l'ai nettoy (bonne ou mauvais ide ?). Je me demande si je l'ai pas bousill encore plus... ? Il ne semblait pas qu'il y avait du polystyrne et de toute faon, c'tait un bout de polystyrne compact et assez grand. La tte de lecture semblait normale.

----------


## Jannus

Un lecteur optique est une mcanique prcise et fragile, l'ouvrir n'est pas forcment une bonne ide  :;): 
Je mets ton fil en   puisque tu as remplac ton lecteur.

----------


## mehdi_the_kid

je pense que la lentille du lecteur doit tre endomage, ou bien le systme de lecture en lui mme, donc dsol, mais pas de vrai solution en faite  ::?:

----------

